# Are Trakehners still popular nowadays?



## horsimous (25 December 2017)

Looking at the 'for sale' ads there don't seem to be many Trakehners. Are they still a popular breed and what discipline do people buy them for?


----------



## Chinchilla (1 April 2018)

bumping thread as curious, trakehners are my all time favourite wbs.


----------



## DabDab (1 April 2018)

There's quite a few uk breeders - if you check on the breed society page there should be a list. Generally used for dressage.


----------



## tristar (4 April 2018)

in france used for top level eventing, i think its yarland summer song a stallion used a lot for breeding, and  top level dressage, totilas x trak, and  many by his sire gribaldi


----------



## Charla (5 April 2018)

I have a rising 4 year old black Trakehner mare, she's bred for dressage and has a very elevated trot.


----------



## Rollin (15 April 2018)

Two or three years ago, at an International Shagya convention in Europe, a representative of the Trakehner Stud book was present and thanked the Shagya for saving the Trakehner.  I don't know the full history just that the Shagya was important for the breed survival.  Today there are 10 Shagya stallions approved for entry into the Trakehner Stud book.

Yarland Summer Song is an eventing sire in France, a few years ago we saw some of his off-spring at Lion D'Angers 3 day event.


----------

